# winter is coming



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

So how do you moreons do it? What are the basic items?

Got a light, check. No fenders- hmmm. Those might be next. Fat tires necessary? Think I have shoe covers as well.....

Guess it's a matter of gradual adding of layers and such for every 10 degrees lower? 

I'm loving this weather and don't want to stop riding on account of cold, but am wondering about the feasibility. BUT, there are hardcore commuters who manage somehow.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

How cold do you intend to ride?

Layers is the key. They don't even need to be cycling specific. Any outdoor cold weather attire will do. A cycling wind breaker on top with pockets would be the only cycling specific item you may want.

Fat tires aren't necessary. I run a size larger so I can run a little lower pressure for more traction. Winter roads tend to have more debris and crap. Especially if you live in an area that salts and cinders.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

gloves on top of gloves


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Christine said:


> winter is coming So how do you moreons do it?.....


You are right. Time for us to see if we can remember where we parked the car, load it up and head to Florida!









Although I will admit that we sometimes do miss a bit of snow riding!









BTW if you are going to stay north I suggest keeping your feet warm, dress in layers and never stop riding! :thumbsup:


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Last winter, I gave up riding out in the cold and worked out at the gym. Saves the time and trouble of layering up. No frozen face, fingers and toes. No sweating under my jacket. And I still felt that energized "runner's high" feeling I get from a good ride outside. Scenery might not be as good, unless you count checking out physically fit members of the opposite sex in tight clothes.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I tried to ride through last winter... the issues that I couldn't easily adjust to: 

I needed a different bearing grease, my wheels didn't want to move once the cold got down into the negative teens; I was OK as long as we stayed above zero.
Fenders were unnecessary once everything was frozen. Fenders don't protect me from the road spray kicked up by cars.
Laying thermals and wearing 2nd hand wool goes along way for warmth. 
Keeping fingers warm is not easy, lobster gloves are at minimum a requirement once in the 20s. Below zero, you want gloves with a pocket for a chemical warming pad of some sort.
There are some nice winter cycling shoes out there if you want to spend $200 for a pair. Otherwise, a solid pair of winter boots should work at half the cost. I wish I could afford a pair of 45North boots.
I used a 32mm tire and since I have disc brakes, I used zip-ties to create snow tread. It worked in a pinch, but if I did another full winter of riding, I'd go ahead and get the studded Schwalbes. Fat-bikes are nice if you are off road but studded tires are preferable for riding on icy slushy roads.

I'm not commuting this year as I'm not in the city and the distance would be too far. I'll probably try again in the future.

Worst part of winter riding... once the snow melted, I didn't really feel like riding. I was burnt out. This past summer was not a heavy riding year for me. Doing something else during the cold months builds up anticipation for bike-riding weather. I've talked to others who felt the same way, so, food for thought.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

My fingers just don't like cold wind, so Bar Mitts (Bar Mitts - Ride in Comfort) are the only way to go for me in temps well below freezing.

I've been showshoeing for a number of years now, and it's still fun to go and see places where almost no one goes. Plus, it's a good workout.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Christine said:


> So how do you moreons do it? What are the basic items?
> 
> Got a light, check. No fenders- hmmm. Those might be next. Fat tires necessary? Think I have shoe covers as well.....
> 
> ...


Layers, lights (both front and rear), and be utterly nuts about riding your bike. Fenders are a plus if the weather is moist. Change of cloths either in your go-bag or waiting at work.

I was out commuting during the lunar eclipse a few days ago before dawn, and it was awesome even though I was freezing and it was only a bit above freezing.


----------



## John Public (Sep 26, 2014)

Here in Seattle it does not really get all that cold, and I am just getting back into commuting after about a decade off so my credentials are a little lacking. 

But as someone who has worked outside for the past twenty years I would like to posit that attitude is everything. Gear and technique can always be worked out, it is the mental bit that matters in the end. Always funny to see who becomes a whiner when the conditions are rough, grown ass men whining about the weather off all things.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Okay great feedback so far, except for you Floridians- please sit down and shut up, and stick to what you know- gorgeous photos 

The mention of car spray, ooooffff that just gave me the chills. Most of my commute is alongside dense traffic. That would limit me to dry days, which is typical of NYC winter in any case.

Subzero temps are also not typical. Lube shouldn't be a concern. Nor is the likelihood of my riding in subzero temps for that matter! Snowshoeing or skiing to work would be sweet.

It only occured to me today that I *do* actually have room for clothing in my cube- the overhead bin is mostly empty. I could roll up my work wardrobe and store it in there. Also have an empty box under the desk :idea: But I'd rather train-commute in/ride home.

The gym might have to do, maybe even go back to yoga classes (definitely helpful.) Meh, not nearly as interesting.


----------



## BikeLayne (Apr 4, 2014)

I have never lived in the cold so I do not know what I would do. Chances are I would stay inside until I figured out how to stay alive. But this winter I will just wear cycling shorts and a jersey like always.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Once the temps get down to 35-20 degrees I switch to my CX bike and do 30-40 miles on the towpath. speed is a little lower and combined with the trees I get less wind in my face. I have a heavy pair of Pearl Izumi elite bibs, merino wool turtle neck (one thin and one thick for more moderate days) merino wool socks, glove liners and gloves and a castelli expresso due jacket. I think the jacket was $250 but I can't imagine riding without it. I also have a skull cap and shoe covers but I think I will splurge on winter cycling shoes this year.


----------



## Rip Van Cycle (Jun 11, 2012)

*Thought about this just this very morning...*

... as this was the first morning when I could see my breath. Next will be the first morning when I have to take the scraper to the car-windows. Sometimes, it's enough to drive a wannabe like me to poetry:


> Winter is icumen in,
> Lhude sing Goddamm,
> Raineth drop and staineth slop,
> And how the wind doth ramm!
> Sing: Goddamm. Ezra Pound


(Ancient Music by Ezra Pound)

_I_ don't object to a little Rule 9- and if it was just me, this former upper-Midwest boy would keep calm and pedal on. The bigger issue, of course, is that my bikes play under protest. Yup- more road-crap, more wet roads from snow melt AND actual snow, less space to safely pedal... and it certainly seems like chain cleanliness and lubrication attention have to be increased by factors. 

Oh, if it were ONLY just the cold...


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

After years of doing this, it really comes down to just getting out there and doing it. It is easier is you get out earlier in the year when its still warmer. Then get used to cooler and cooler temps.

But the rides are still awesome. 

Bill


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Not that I disagree with layers and the other stuff mentioned but if you're on an upright bike (like a hybrid) and don't plan to hammer it I find it's a lot easier and just as effective to just throw on a down coat (or whatever level of warmth providing coat you need) and street clothes.

Unless you're trying to kill two birds with one stone and 'train' also it's pretty easy to keep your body temp. down enough to stay dry so you just need what it takes to stay warm and no need to overthink it.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

It's pretty hilly and I ride a singlespeed (converted track bike) and sometimes a hardtail front-suspension. Sweating is a factor.

On the CitiBikes, it's just street clothes.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Christine said:


> So how do you moreons do it? What are the basic items?
> 
> Got a light, check. No fenders- hmmm. Those might be next. Fat tires necessary? Think I have shoe covers as well.....
> 
> ...


Winter is coming! Hide your nuts!


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Christine said:


> Got a light, check. No fenders- hmmm. Those might be next. Fat tires necessary? Think I have shoe covers as well.....
> 
> Guess it's a matter of gradual adding of layers and such for every 10 degrees lower?


Fenders are a must because some days the temps will be such that you'll have road spray coming off the tires.

Fat tires; nah. Whatever you use in dry weather will work. The only exception would be to consider getting a flat in cold weather and having to change it. That would be one reason to run a fatter, more flat resistant tire. I've never gotten flats in cold weather commuting and my theory is the tire rubber gets harder thus more difficult to puncture as the temps drop.

You've got the right idea about clothing: I break it down to 10 degree brackets too. In the 40's, I add tights and full fingered gloves to a warm weather ensemble. Maybe a skull cap is added.

In the 30's, I add a windshell, switch to a balaclava, add neoprene shoe covers, and switch to lobster mitts. Vaseline on the exposed skin of the face because otherwise is dries out and cracks or flakes.

In the 20's, I add a second pair of tights, a neck gaiter, and glove liners, maybe a helmet cover.

I won't go further because I don't think you're considering temps lower than that.

One trick to staying warm is to add an additional base layer or even short sleeve jersey under the windshell. When they say several light layers work better than a couple bulky layers, it's true. A base layer, 2 short sleeve jerseys, and a windshell work by keeping your core warmer so warmer blood reaches your extremities. Your hands and feet stay warmer as a result.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Seems like the singlespeed track bike has tougher tires, Kenda Messenger. Truly durable, the only problem is that I have to pump them up occasionally as they slowly lose air after a while.

If I get a flat, I've got a MetroCard :lol: although I'd get all kinds of dirty looks and comments if it's rush hour. 

Got the NiteRider ready, new version is so small and doesn't need the giant battery pack. :thumbsup: The biggest hurdle really is just getting my a$$ out of bed early enough.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm not big on single speed bikes, but some like them. You can put bigger, tougher tires on many bikes, or get cross/hybrid bikes for heavier tires. 

I've done commuting in the rain in the past. I've avoided rain riding recently, but that may change. I don't think I had ever put fenders on my bike, but had outer layers that could catch the rain and road spray. Fenders seem like a good idea for the winter though.

You mentioned citi bikes. Perhaps consider a Bike Friday or Brompton folding bike. They are a bit awkward, but can fit into a bag that you could take up to your cubicle.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Sun morning. 41 degree, still dark. 12 miles to ride, no problem. Warm clothes? check, helmet? Check. nice warm gloves? Ummm, I thought I packed them, im sure I did, NOPE. So 12 mile ride with no gloves in 41 degree temp. Once I got home I made sure to put those gloves into my bags. After my hands had feeling again. 

So I have ice cold hands, well that kind of joy should be shared. I made sure to jump into bed and give the wife a wonderful huge. Then run really really fast as things seemed to come to life and fly thru the air after me. 

LOL LOL 

Life is very good some times. 

Bill


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

crossracer said:


> I made sure to jump into bed and give the wife a wonderful huge.


You jumped in bed and gave her a huge...? 
Are we bragging? :skep:


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

tlg said:


> You jumped in bed and gave her a huge...?
> Are we bragging? :skep:


Hug. I meant to say huge hug. Damn it. Lol lol

Bill


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

The ability you Lounge dudes have to convert ANY topic into a dirty one never ceases to amaze me :lol:

Don't want to spend extra on a folding bike. We recently counted a total of 10 bikes that we currently own (not all in working order.) Besides, 16 miles each way would blow chunks on a folding bike, I suspect.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

If you mentioned where in the country you are, I missed it. If you are in an area where black ice is an issue, a lot of folks around here have recommended carbide studded tires. I haven't managed to get in a full four seasons commuting in Michigan yet, but the mixture of heavy wet slop from the sky, -20° temps on occasion, and significant stretches of black ice we get here have me convinced.

Throw in the international and domestic university students who have never seen snow and it gets downright comical. Ever seen a new Ford GT spinning out on a hill slide backward into a '90s Honda Civic? It's pretty darn hilarious.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> If you mentioned where in the country you are, I missed it.


I think the OP stated she was from NYC... which is like its own little country. Oh, it says Flushing, NY on her profile  (I think location is now a required field).

Are there studded road tires? Hmm, I am seeing 700c x 30mm. That may be close. On the "left coast", I think I'll stick to dry and wet riding, and try to avoid the ice.

As far as folding bikes... those $100 dept store bikes are pretty junky. But, the $1000 to $2000 folding bikes are supposed to be pretty nice, and good for 20+ mile rides. I've seen a few on the roads, and there were even some Bike Friday cargo bikes in the cargo race I went to last weekend.

I think Bike Friday can pretty much make a custom bike to your specs. They are made here in the USA. I can drop by the factory if you wish.

I think Brompton is European made, a bit different design, but still roadworthy.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Layers - check. Studded tires - check. Lobster mitts - check. Glove liners - check. As I get older (hold it..."as I get old") I find my hands just get [email protected]#$%^$ cold during my 8 mile commute into work in DC. I can't afford a second home in Florida and besides, unlike certain Washington, DC photographer/cyclists *I* still work. Last year I bought a case of charcoal hand warmer packets on Amazon. Work like a charm in the lobster mtts. I seal them up in Zip-Lok bags after my commute and they last for about a week.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have tremendous respect for everyone who keeps pedaling through the bad stuff. Admittedly, I'm a fair-weather commuter. I'll bundle up and ride in the cold, but any amount of ice and/or snow and I stay off the bike. 

The hard part for me is remembering to dress for the mid-point of the ride. When it gets really cold, I'll bundle up too much and end up overheating halfway through if I'm not careful.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

When the temps start to drop, I put on my normal sunscreen, then I put a light coat of vaseline on face to keep it from freezing.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Yeah if it gets wet, can't imagine doing the ride. Black ice would be an issue (went down on the sidewalk last year just *walking* to the train.) Salt and slop would put the kabosh on a commute.

_As far as folding bikes... those $100 dept store bikes are pretty junky. But, the $1000 to $2000 folding bikes _

You missed the part where I said I'd rather not spend money on another bike, since we have 10 bikes between the two of us, in various stages of repair, so there's no reason one of those can't do the job  (nttaww another bike theoretically.......)


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

PLEASE MAKE YOUR OWN EVALUATION OF THIS NEXT SUGGESTION.

Another piece of gear to consider are snowboard helmets. 

Some of them are very much like winterized bicycle helmets, and may in fact have extra padding that a bicycle helmet lacks. It is my belief that they are at least as good as wearing a heavy hat under a standard bicycle helmet.

Most have minimal ventilation, but some of them may actually be waterproof.

See the disclaimer above. You must make your own personal evaluation of this suggestion.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Did my fifth round-trip ride of the year yesterday (pathetic, I know) and first full night ride with the new light. The weather was perfect in the morning, 57F, cloudy, some wind- no need for sunglasses. Night ride was about the same.

SO nice out that I'm kicking myself for not taking better advantage of the autumn. Such is laziness.

And the night ride wasn't the horror show I expected. Waited for the initial rush to die down a bit and left close to 6pm. Plenty of residual light along the way, for the most part. 

Incredible view from the greenway along the river- the overpass has recessed lighting so you can enjoy the night view of the river/skyline/bridges without feeling like you're bathed in a floodlight. I was in awe of how beautiful it was.

Got home and walked directly into the pizza place with the bike- nobody was in there. Leaned the bike on a table and ordered a vegetable sandwich to go. The owner was intrigued- asked about the light and how I got into the city from there. That's always fun.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

KWL said:


> Layers - check. Studded tires - check. Lobster mitts - check. Glove liners - check. As I get older (hold it..."as I get old") I find my hands just get [email protected]#$%^$ cold during my 8 mile commute into work in DC. I can't afford a second home in Florida and besides, unlike certain Washington, DC photographer/cyclists *I* still work. Last year I bought a case of charcoal hand warmer packets on Amazon. Work like a charm in the lobster mtts. I seal them up in Zip-Lok bags after my commute and they last for about a week.


Do you mean the "Hot Hands" type or the charcoal kind that burn? I've used the burning kind a very, very long time ago (like when I was a teen in the 70s) and found them interesting but useless. I've been kind of curious about the Hot Hands kind and if you can get even 3 days out of them that would be great.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

It's only pathetic if you leave it at five. n + 1 is all that matters.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

nsfbr said:


> Do you mean the "Hot Hands" type or the charcoal kind that burn? I've used the burning kind a very, very long time ago (like when I was a teen in the 70s) and found them interesting but useless. I've been kind of curious about the Hot Hands kind and if you can get even 3 days out of them that would be great.


Last year I got my wife a pair of heated gloves. She's real sensitive to the cold. They have small rechargeable batteries on the top of each glove. They are made for motorcycle riders. Kind of bulky, but not bad. Expensive. She says that they work great. Frankly, I rarely even need lobster mitts myself.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Good on you for getting out there in winter. I used to commute regularly when it would get into the teens, but as I age my willingness to do that has waned a bit.

The stuff I have found to be invaluable:

Pearl Izumi Lobster Mits. Warmth par excellence.

Wool Stuff. I have some long sleeve jerseys and nice Ibex wool bibs and knickers. These are good down to the 30s. Wool socks rock. 

Pearl Izumi Amphib Tights. These are good down to around 20 deg. or so. Bonus is that they deal with moisture and rain fairly well.

Winter shoes. I have a set of Lakes that keep my toes toasty. No need to fool with overboots or toe warmers.

Cheap windbreaker. I have an old Performance windbreaker that doesn't breathe, but it works great as a windblock. Granted, I basically make my own gravy in that thing, but as long as you dry out your clothes before the return trip you are golden. 

Walmart: go to the hunting department. They have all sorts of great cold weather gear. I scored a mil-spec cold weather undershirt for about $15. It is the warmest piece of gear that I own.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Gregory Taylor said:


> .... Granted, I basically make my own gravy in that thing....


Ah, you do have a way with words and imagery. Unfortunately, what has been imaged can't be unimagined!!!


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I had a nice ride in the rain the other morning. 42 degrees and raining sideways. But with the right clothes I felt fine. 
My wife thought i was crazy, as did all the people who saw me leaving work in the rain. But helmet cover, proper rain jacket, booties, and rain pants I was fine. 

Bill


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Ah, you do have a way with words and imagery. Unfortunately, what has been imaged can't be unimagined!!!


It would be great if your brain was one of those SD memory cards - like the one in your phone or camera, but more pink and squishy - and you could occasionally wipe it clean, or at least delete a few files. Hell, I'd settle for being able to Photoshop a few of the more embarassing memories, to make them a bit more palatable.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

_Winter shoes. I have a set of Lakes that keep my toes toasty. No need to fool with overboots or toe warmers._

Which Lakes? I love Lakes, but I don't think mine would be enough on their own.


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Mine are a set of LX 140's that I bought on blowout from Nashbar a bunch of years ago. They are basically a neoprene booty with straps and SPD cleats. I bought them big and pair them with a thick wool sock. (I went up two sizes, and this was just enough - they run small). Waterproof and warm, at least for me.

I think that Nashbar is blowing out the successor - the MX 145 - for around $200.


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

This morning was the first day well below freezing, 24F with 10MPH wind. I didn't even try to ride the 4 mile commute. 

For the commute balaclava regular winter jacket and windbreaker pants over my regular pants all work well even down into the 20s and maybe lower but my hands are the problem. 

I've been commuting most days but it's my gloves that aren't up to it. The Pearl izumi ELITE Softshell Glove are suppose to work down the upper 20s but not for me. I think I need to go with BarMitts for these lower temps.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Nice ride this morning, 27 degrees. Everything super warm and comfy, but fingers got cold. TIme to break out the Bar mitts. 

Still it was great riding in the cold, then raced a 5k in the afternoon. Im gonna sleep well tonight. 

Bill


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Glad you enjoyed your ride.

I went out for a ride last Thursday. Drizzly rain, 35-40°F all day long. Everything soaked through. Halfway through the ride/trip, I stopped by Walmart to buy some waterproof gloves. Apparently my definition of Waterproof and the Chinese definition of Waterproof is different.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

nsfbr said:


> Do you mean the "Hot Hands" type or the charcoal kind that burn? I've used the burning kind a very, very long time ago (like when I was a teen in the 70s) and found them interesting but useless. I've been kind of curious about the Hot Hands kind and if you can get even 3 days out of them that would be great.


The "Hot Hands" type not the burning ones. The problem is they need air to really get warm and being stuffed inside shoes or gloves does limit the amount of air available. But they do well for my short, 8 mile commute. Once they are resealed the chemical reaction with the air stops and they can be used again later.

I've seriously considered taking pmf's lead and getting heated gloves. The price can be over a couple hundred dollars for the ones with heating elements in the fingers not just the palm so I've put off buying them. Maybe if this winter is cold enough, it will push me over the edge.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

KWL said:


> I've seriously considered taking pmf's lead and getting heated gloves. The price can be over a couple hundred dollars for the ones with heating elements in the fingers not just the palm so I've put off buying them. Maybe if this winter is cold enough, it will push me over the edge.


They make a great Christmas present. I paid around $220 for the ones I got my wife. 

Buy Heated Gloves at CozyWinters


----------



## rnelson786 (Nov 20, 2014)

Amen to that.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Christine - Back when I was able to bike commute, my coldest ride was +3*F, with many commutes in the 10*F range. Basically, I dress as if I'm going skiing. I wore a ski helmet, and on the coldest days, ski goggles for the morning commute. On more normal winter days, I'd wear a pair of cheap cycling rain pants that don't breathe, on top of UA Cold Gear leggings. That kept me plenty warm. I also wore ski gloves. I have a lot of different ski gloves and would mostly wear spring gloves unless it was less than about 10*. Then, I went to regular ski gloves. But make sure to keep the feet warm and *dry*. I don't have winter shoes, but do have neoprene booties, which work very well (toe toasters). If you have terminally cold feet, you could also get ski boot heated footbeds and put them in your shoes. I think you can get them for about $25.

But don't dress too warm. You should be fairly cold for the first 10-15 minutes. Otherwise, you'll be a puddle of sweat when you get to work, no matter how cold it is. Then, you have the issue of wet clothes, and hoping they will dry before you have to put them back on for your commute home. If my jacket would get wet from my morning commute, I made sure to turn it inside out when I go tot my desk, to be sure it would dry before it was time to leave.


----------

